# Thanks HSS1332ATD! CLOGGING



## jdavis

I literally just wasted way too much time trying to clear a wet/heavy snowed in driveway, some it threw OK but kept clogging leading me to eventually say f8ck it, you can add me to the list if we're keeping track..


----------



## Tomatillo

_D*mn, JD, that s*cks_. Thanks for posting the pics.


Would you please PM [email protected] on this and share his reply?


Sorry to ask, but I have the same machine so I want to know: 


- Would you say this was slush when you worked it, or just a heavy, wet snow?


- Was the throttle at full, wide open, the whole time?


- Were you running at full forward speed? (I'm not suggesting slower might help, but I'd like to know.)


- Did you spray the chute with PAM or silicone spray? (I'm not suggesting that will help, but I'd like to know.)


Is this the first wet snow you tackled with the machine?


Thanks,


Tom


----------



## dadnjesse

Im in NewHampshire and have the same machine mine went through the 3 inches of ice we got today fine


----------



## jdavis

Tomatillo said:


> _D*mn, JD, that s*cks_. Thanks for posting the pics.
> 
> 
> Would you please PM [email protected] on this and share his reply?
> 
> 
> Sorry to ask, but I have the same machine so I want to know:
> 
> 
> - Would you say this was slush when you worked it, or just a heavy, wet snow?
> 
> 
> - Was the throttle at full, wide open, the whole time?
> 
> 
> - Were you running at full forward speed? (I'm not suggesting slower might help, but I'd like to know.)
> 
> 
> - Did you spray the chute with PAM or silicone spray? (I'm not suggesting that will help, but I'd like to know.)
> 
> 
> Is this the first wet snow you tackled with the machine?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Tom


I'd say it was a mixture somewhere in between heavy/wet snow and slush..

Throttle was at full wide open, only ever run the blower there..

Full forward speed, which I wish was faster but that's another story..

I haven't tried using anything on the chute yet..

This isn't the first day I've had this snowblower clog just annoyed me enough that I came to the forum to post. Luckily I have a heated garage so it'll work itself out.

Last couple years before this Honda I had new Toro's, an 8/26 and also a HD1028, don't remember ever having those clog up once but this has been an odd winter..


----------



## Tomatillo

That's a relief! Hate to see it happening to JD. Hoping for a workaround by different approach or something.




dadnjesse said:


> Im in NewHampshire and have the same machine mine went through the 3 inches of ice we got today fine


----------



## Tomatillo

So it's _*been*_ clogging, as in clogged before for you. Frustrating as heck with this new machine, I'm sure, and a concern for me as I read this.

I was hoping you would say lower than full throttle. I'd say _"duh!"_ and the problem would be solved.

I figure a guy who could afford this Cadillac has the smarts to know the different approaches to try. That's what worries me. I picture myself with 6 inches of snow to shovel because this machine is clogging. Not good.

That bucket looked pretty full. How much snow was it?

I'm trying to determine why it clogs for some and not others.






jdavis said:


> I'd say it was a mixture somewhere in between heavy/wet snow and slush..
> 
> Throttle was at full wide open, only ever run the blower there..
> 
> Full forward speed, which I wish was faster but that's another story..
> 
> I haven't tried using anything on the chute yet..
> 
> This isn't the first day I've had this snowblower clog just annoyed me enough that I came to the forum to post. Luckily I have a heated garage so it'll work itself out.
> 
> Last couple years before this Honda I had new Toro's, an 8/26 and also a HD1028, don't remember ever having those clog up once but this has been an odd winter..


----------



## jrom

My auger bucket will look just like jd's first photo quite often (as well as my 828's), just neither has ever clogged.


----------



## highdesignfool

Another stupid question.... have you checked that all the shear bolts are intact?


----------



## Normex

I will say again that you guys should measure the distance from the end of the impeller to the housing in few different places,
if you measure anything from 3/16" or more you are a candidate for clogging. The fix is simple: add an impeller kit, just do a search on this site. This problem is not limited to Honda as all manufacturers have the same ailment especially with the type of snow we're having this year.
I have yet to find anyone having the same problem once an impeller kit is installed.

Good Luck
Norm


----------



## Marlow

Just add an impeller kit. It's a simple, cheap fix. With the added advantage that you'll throw the snow even farther!! I haven't done it to mine yet, but plan to in the near future.


----------



## drmerdp

I suggest removing the chute collar before installing an impeller kit. I got hit with the same soggy nor-easter and had zero problems with my modified chute.


----------



## CrazedGT

Yeah seems like you just need to remove the chute collar, a very easy fix.


----------



## SB83

My HSS928 has only about 1/16" of impeller to bucket clearance at its closest point (5 o'clock position). While an impeller kit will likely provide some benefit, drmerdp's chute mod is the most reliable fix for all conditions in my opinion. While most of us don't have his welding skills, if you're experiencing the problem, can't wait for an official fix and have excepted the idea of taking a power tool to your machine anyway, I'd consider just cutting out the deflector. Besides, it's only a $25 part and very easy to change back if you decide you don't like it. 

I'd be very surprised (and disappointed) if Honda doesn't introduce this simple and highly effective change in their next HSS production run this summer.


----------



## Tomatillo

Not a stupid question! With two posts directly that say theirs isn't clogging under the same conditions, looking for reasons out of the norm is logical and helpful.




highdesignfool said:


> Another stupid question.... have you checked that all the shear bolts are intact?


----------



## Tomatillo

Now that you've modified the chute, how long would it take you to do another, and would you consider doing it for others, for a fee?




drmerdp said:


> I suggest removing the chute collar before installing an impeller kit. I got hit with the same soggy nor-easter and had zero problems with my modified chute.


----------



## AriensPro1128

I live in central NH and received the same storm. The accumulation was snow, sleet, frozen rain and pure rain. Co-workers in northern Massachusetts stated they received slush. Look at the OP's picture to see the slush all over the machine, impeller and augers. This wasn't a typical snowstorm. I have a 2002 Ariens in good shape and when waxed the snow usually doesn't stick. The Honda is at most on its first or second winter so it should be slippery yet it is encrusted from this storm. Hondas are not capable of miracles. IMO expectations are way too high.


----------



## 69ariens

AriensPro1128 said:


> I live in central NH and received the same storm. The accumulation was snow, sleet, frozen rain and pure rain. Co-workers in northern Massachusetts stated they received slush. Look at the OP's picture to see the slush all over the machine, impeller and augers. This wasn't a typical snowstorm. I have a 2002 Ariens in good shape and when waxed the snow usually doesn't stick. The Honda is at most on its first or second winter so it should be slippery yet it is encrusted from this storm. Hondas are not capable of miracles. IMO expectations are way too high.


I think the expectations of these hondas are high because the guys that run them had older hondas that did the same job with out clogging. Also spending 3k on a blower that cloggs when they could of spent under 2k for a ariens or toro that can do the same job with out the cloggs. In the last 2 seasons honda has had 2 big problems, the tranny(now fixed) and this clogging issues


----------



## jrom

69ariens said:


> I think the expectations of these hondas are high because the guys that run them had older hondas that did the same job with out clogging. Also spending 3k on a blower that cloggs...


This is what's odd to me. I encounter the same type of snow conditions – heavy, wet, sloppy at times and down right half water, half slush at times. I've got 30 hours on my new one and probably between 700-1,000 hours on my '91. Never had a clog in 25 years.

I wonder why some clog and probably most, don't? Kryptonite paint?


----------



## Marlow

CrazedGT said:


> Yeah seems like you just need to remove the chute collar, a very easy fix.


No, there is a guy with a video of a nasty clog on here despite having the collar removed. The collar is not the cause imo. And removing the collar causes snow overspray all over the machine as well. Not a desirable trait. An impeller kit and chute liner is the way to go imo, and there will be no ill side effects.


----------



## Tomatillo

That's what I'm trying to figure out, Joe. Still haven't had chance to use mine.


BTW, is your 1332 running fast enough? Are you completely satisfied with it at this point?




jrom said:


> This is what's odd to me. I encounter the same type of snow conditions – heavy, wet, sloppy at times and down right half water, half slush at times. I've got 30 hours on my new one and probably between 700-1,000 hours on my '91. Never had a clog in 25 years.
> 
> I wonder why some clog and probably most, don't? Kryptonite paint?


----------



## drmerdp

Marlow said:


> No, there is a guy with a video of a nasty clog on here despite having the collar removed. The collar is not the cause imo. And removing the collar causes snow overspray all over the machine as well. Not a desirable trait. An impeller kit and chute liner is the way to go imo, and there will be no ill side effects.


There was a member who posted a series of videos of his HSS dropping blocks of ice from the chute. But if I recall correctly the chute collar was untouched and only a chute liner was added.

The first guy I remember to cut out the collar was jeffNB. I'd like to hear how that's been working out for him. 

You are right about the bit of spray landing on the front cover, that's partly why I modified mine how I did.


----------



## jrom

Marlow said:


> No, there is a guy with a video of a nasty clog on here despite having the collar removed. The collar is not the cause imo. And removing the collar causes snow overspray all over the machine as well. Not a desirable trait. An impeller kit and chute liner is the way to go imo, and there will be no ill side effects.


I agree with you on this. If I had clogging and my dealer or Honda wouldn't or couldn't do anything about it, I'd try the impeller kit before cutting the chute collar. 

I'd like to see a tough chute liner solution that'll stay put and is not too hard to install.

If you wanted to restore it back to OEM, an impeller can be had for $57.60 and a chute for $21.43...not the end of the world.


----------



## jrom

drmerdp said:


> ...You are right about the bit of spray landing on the front cover, that's partly why I modified mine how I did.


That seems to be the better way.


----------



## drmerdp

Tomatillo said:


> Now that you've modified the chute, how long would it take you to do another, and would you consider doing it for others, for a fee?


I have considered it... Not sure.


----------



## Tomatillo

I'm thinking $125 delivered? Would that cover your costs and be worth your time? We're talking a $3K machine here, so a hundred bucks, give or take a few, would beat going out to the shop, matching the paint, trying to get nice welds and the proper angle, etc. You'd need a bulletproof disclaimer and all that. ALL SALES FINAL; NO RETURNS, etc. Keep price high so you won't have to do so many, but for those who want it perfect I don't believe you can beat what you've shown us -- _*IF it alone solves the problem.*_




drmerdp said:


> I have considered it... Not sure.


----------



## Marlow

jrom said:


> I'd like to see a tough chute liner solution that'll stay put and is not too hard to install.


Yamaha has their chutes lined with resin. I suggested that Honda do the same in my complaint email to them. There must be a way we could do the resin liner ourselves, but I am not handy enough to come up with a how to. Maybe somebody else on here can mimic yamaha's technique.


----------



## jrom

Marlow said:


> Yamaha has their chutes lined with resin. I suggested that Honda do the same in my complaint email to them. There must be a way we could do the resin liner ourselves, but I am not handy enough to come up with a how to. Maybe somebody else on here can mimic yamaha's technique.


Seems the material would have to be heat formed to fit the contours of the chute properly, then countersunk removable stainless steel fasteners, possibly with short offsets behind the liner so moisture doesn't stay for too long. Any drilled holes should be painted to keep rust at bay.

I do wish Honda would follow the Yamaha way on this (and your suggestion).


----------



## Tomatillo

Had plastic chute, wanted metal.


Have metal chute, want plastic coating.


Will line metal chute with plastic.


Will line plastic chute with metal.


Enjoying our first world problems ...


:icon-cheers:


----------



## jrom

The more I look at clogging photos, I'm not so sure how much a chute liner would keep the clogging effect at bay. it sure seems like it starts before the chute; in the impeller part of the auger housing.


----------



## jrom

Tomatillo said:


> ...Enjoying our first world problems ... :icon-cheers:


I know, sometimes it just feels wrong to go on and on, but on the other hand I can let my grass grow long and life goes on, if my snow blower doesn't work...I'm Von Schtuckberg! :icon-cold:

*I do have "berg" in part of my last name.


----------



## Tomatillo

Ha! And blessed to have it all.


Sharing a laugh with you, Joe! I'm at the same place in life.


Von Schtuckberg, II.




jrom said:


> I know, sometimes it just feels wrong to go on and on, but on the other hand I can let my grass grow long and life goes on, if my snow blower doesn't work...I'm Von Schtuckberg! :icon-cold:
> 
> *I do have "berg" in part of my last name.


----------



## Marlow

jrom said:


> The more I look at clogging photos, I'm not so sure how much a chute liner would keep the clogging effect at bay. it sure seems like it starts before the chute; in the impeller part of the auger housing.


Probably true. Which is why I believe an impeller kit should be the first thing we should do to combat the issue. That's probably the one and only thing that's needed. After all, it has proven to be successful in resolving clogging issues for various other makes and models.


----------



## jrom

It is fun Tom. We do have much to be grateful for.

I miss having my kids around. You wouldn't believe how many "Von" joke titles we would use. You don't want to know about Von Schtinkberg or Von Schtinkbomb. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh

By the way, I'm bringing my 13 in to the dealer on Friday. I'm going to really push for a reservoir kit and I'll mention how many folks here are having clogging issues. We'll get another take on the issue.


----------



## jrom

Marlow said:


> Probably true. Which is why I believe an impeller kit should be the first thing we should do to combat the issue. That's probably the one and only thing that's needed. After all, it has proven to be successful in resolving clogging issues for various other makes and models.


A number of us should probably measure the gap between the impeller (blower) blades and the opening, then compare if there is any differences. I'm just a bit too busy right now to take the chute off, plus if I get a break from work and the weather, I'm bringing mine in to the dealer.

If I don't do that before I bring mine in, I'll ask the dealer to measure the distance and ask if they have seen any clogging. Last I spoke with him, he said no reports yet on any Honda, new or older.


----------



## Tomatillo

Ha! Those are some lucky kids, Joe. Sounds like a cheerful household they enjoyed.


Keep us posted on results at the dealer, please.


Thanks,


t




jrom said:


> It is fun Tom. We do have much to be grateful for.
> 
> I miss having my kids around. You wouldn't believe how many "Von" joke titles we would use. You don't want to know about Von Schtinkberg or Von Schtinkbomb. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh
> 
> By the way, I'm bringing my 13 in to the dealer on Friday. I'm going to really push for a reservoir kit and I'll mention how many folks here are having clogging issues. We'll get another take on the issue.


----------



## jrom

Tomatillo said:


> Ha! Those are some lucky kids, Joe. Sounds like a cheerful household they enjoyed...Keep us posted on results at the dealer, please.


Will do Tom and yeah, it was fun to raise 2 kiddos here.


----------



## jdavis

Where would someone acquire this impeller kit being discussed? Is it genuine Honda? Any part #? 

Thanks


----------



## nwcove

jdavis said:


> Where would someone acquire this impeller kit being discussed? Is it genuine Honda? Any part #?
> 
> Thanks


most members go the diy route for the impeller mod...... basically just some rubber flaps screwed to the impeller blades. i would highly recommend NOT doing it to ANY machine that is still under warranty !!!


----------



## Marlow

nwcove said:


> i would highly recommend NOT doing it to ANY machine that is still under warranty !!!


Why? They can't legally void your warranty. If you have a warranty claim, they'd have to prove that the rubber directly caused whatever the issue at hand is. Good luck to them on that.


----------



## tmckaug1

Add me to the list, I used my back and not the blower, more time removing gloggs than running the machine, not happy ! 2016 HSS1332ATD less than 6 hours.


----------



## Tomatillo

Which machine is it? Year, model, please. Pics and videos would be helpful.


Should we start including serial numbers as well? That way we could determine whether it's within an earlier range or throughout 2016.




tmckaug1 said:


> Add me to the list, I used my back and not the blower, more time removing gloggs than running the machine, not happy !


----------



## nwcove

Marlow said:


> Why? They can't legally void your warranty. If you have a warranty claim, they'd have to prove that the rubber directly caused whatever the issue at hand is. Good luck to them on that.


You would have to prove that the modifications werent the cause of any issue in a warranty claim. good luck to you fighting Honda in a legal battle.


----------



## Marlow

nwcove said:


> You would have to prove that the modifications werent the cause of any issue in a warranty claim. good luck to you fighting Honda in a legal battle.


Nope, onus is on the dealer to prove you were in the wrong. Not trying to be rude, but please don't make these statements when you clearly don't know what you're talking about. Not just about this topic, but about any topic in life. That's how misinformation gets around and that helps nobody. 

I have first-hand experience with what I am saying. If you don't take my word for it, pm [email protected] and ask him.


----------



## Marlow

If you're misunderstanding what I am saying, basically if you modify the impeller and the impeller breaks then no they won't cover it. But if your warranty claim is unrelated to the impeller, they will cover it. Transmission issues, engine issues.. Whatever the case will still be covered..


----------



## nwcove

Marlow said:


> Why? They can't legally void your warranty. If you have a warranty claim, they'd have to prove that the rubber directly caused whatever the issue at hand is. Good luck to them on that.





Marlow said:


> Nope, onus is on the dealer to prove you were in the wrong. Not trying to be rude, but please don't make these statements when you clearly don't know what you're talking about. Not just about this topic, but about any topic in life. That's how misinformation gets around and that helps nobody.
> 
> I have first-hand experience with what I am saying. If you don't take my word for it, pm [email protected] and ask him.


your theory works good on paper........but we all know how that goes in reality. add an impeller kit to any new machine......take it back for warranty work when the impeller shaft bearings goes to crap and plea your case that your modifications werent the root cause......good luck . if honda would honor that situation........im getting one, modding the intake, exhaust, and hsd and waiting for a ventilated block, and wonky trans to be replaced under warranty. :icon-blah::icon-blah::icon-blah:


----------



## YSHSfan

Yes and No to some of the previous comments....

Here is a copy and paste from [email protected] in regards to modifications affecting warranty (and there have been a few more)....

_*If you modify (and that includes fitting a non-standard engine) your Honda, and then something breaks, the dealer and/or Honda will determine if the failure was due to a factory defect or not. Warranty pays only for defects. If the larger engine was determined to be the actual cause of the failure, Honda would likely decline to pay for repairs. 

Further, let's say you did fit a 13hp to an HSS724 chassis. A few months later, the shift lever breaks apart. There would likely be no reason why the larger engine would be to blame, and provided the dealer or Honda concluded the lever was defective, the unit would be repaired under warranty.

So bottom line: modifying your Honda does not "void" any warranty. Honda will likely decline paying for any warranty repairs that the failure was caused by the modification(s). *_


----------



## Marlow

nwcove said:


> take it back for warranty work when the impeller shaft bearings goes to crap and plea your case that your modifications werent the root cause


LOL see this quote here tells me you are not reading what I am typing. Obviously if you modify your impeller and then you have an impeller related issue, they will deny it. I already said that. Please read what I have been saying carefully! I feel I need to beat this quote I made above into your head again because you are ignoring it and the example you just gave in refute proves it!:

*if your warranty claim is unrelated to the impeller, they will cover it. *



Please people, do not be afraid to modify your machines. There are actual written government laws against manufacturers trying to weasel their way out of paying for warranty claims, look them up.


----------



## [email protected]

My previous responses apply only to Honda products/dealers and warranty policy in the USA. Again, *American Honda is legally obligated to pay to repair factory defects on a product, provided the problem is a genuine defect, and not the result of a modification.* 

That said, just noticed that user nwcover is in *Canada*; here's a link to *Honda Canada's warranty policy*; I've noticed it explicitly excludes warranty service for 'modified' equipment. 










Of course, it is up to the dealer / Honda Canada to make a final decision on warranty repairs, so the above may not be an iron-clad rule.

http://powerequipment.honda.ca/Cont...ntent_FFH/2013PE_Distributors_Warranty_EN.pdf


----------



## Marlow

[email protected] said:


> Of course, it is up to the dealer / Honda Canada to make a final decision on warranty repairs, so the above may not be an iron-clad rule.


Absolutely not iron clad. Could you imagine if they denied a claim on ground speed issue(for example) because we cut the collar off the bottom of the chute? They can't as one has absolutely nothing to do with the other! We have consumer protection laws in Canada that prevents that kind of gross negligence from manufacturers.

And the fact of the matter is, the only reason why people would even consider cutting the collar and adding an impeller kit to begin with on these machines is because they're so prone to clogging. And that's Honda's fault with this new design! It needs tweaking for sure.


----------



## [email protected]

Marlow said:


> We have consumer protection laws in Canada that prevents that kind of gross negligence from manufacturers.


Okay, did not realize you are in Canada too. 

I can't speak for Honda Canada, just sharing their published warranty policy. I'll will guess if you contacted Honda Canada Customer Relations they could clarify, but I would absolutely agree, to totally deny _any_ warranty just because the unit has been 'modified' is too extreme. 

FYI, each sales/distribution region for Honda buys products from a Honda factory, and establishes their warranty policy for their region. There is no global warranty policy for Honda, because, as you mention, the laws in place for each region are not the same. The warranty policy is pretty much a legal document / contract in most locations, so it must abide by the regulations in place for that region.


----------



## Tomatillo

Hey Marlow, what machine do you have? Make and model? HSS928 or what?




Marlow said:


> Absolutely not iron clad. Could you imagine if they denied a claim on ground speed issue(for example) because we cut the collar off the bottom of the chute? They can't as one has absolutely nothing to do with the other! We have consumer protection laws in Canada that prevents that kind of gross negligence from manufacturers.
> 
> And the fact of the matter is, the only reason why people would even consider cutting the collar and adding an impeller kit to begin with on these machines is because they're so prone to clogging. And that's Honda's fault with this new design! It needs tweaking for sure.


----------



## Marlow

Tomatillo said:


> Hey Marlow, what machine do you have? Make and model? HSS928 or what?


HSS1332ACT, Canadian model.


----------



## Tomatillo

Would you consider it a disaster of a machine, of does it work under most circumstances, with the occasional failure when trying to remove slush?




Marlow said:


> HSS1332ACT, Canadian model.


----------



## Marlow

Tomatillo said:


> Would you consider it a disaster of a machine, of does it work under most circumstances, with the occasional failure when trying to remove slush?


Not a disaster, just a matter of adding an impeller kit when I get around to it. It's cheap and easy to do.

It's clogged on me several different times now in slush/wet snow, while in 6 seasons with my toro 826 in the same environment(same driveway) it never happened once. When you pay a $5400 premium for Honda, you expect it to be able to do everything a $1500 machine can do, and do it better. But that is not the case with regards to clogging. Other than that, the machine is a beast. So I have kind of gotten over the clogging issue, and if they dare try to deny any warranty claims(hopefully I have none) because of an impeller kit I installed to fix THEIR design flaw, they'd better be prepared for a big battle! LOL

Having said that, if I had known before I made the purchase what I know now, I would have bought a Yamaha.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*When it is all said and done you just can not put a price on those old school TORO'S. they just go through anything and everything in their way.mg::emoticon-south-park*


----------



## Tomatillo

Marlo, I agree, that's a lot of dough to lay out for a machine. You're up there in Canada with a new machine, and you have Yamaha options. Before you do the impeller kit, why not take the many clog pictures to the Honda dealer and tell him you want your money back. At least a good portion of it. Then get the Yamaha! If I had your level of dissatisfaction, I'd certainly be an ever-present pain in the arse the owner of that place until I got my money back.


I AM curious, though -- that Toro you mentioned did the job with perfection, and PowerShift sings its praises, yet you mention Yamaha! * Why not another Toro that you KNOW will deal with that slush cr*p?*




Marlow said:


> Not a disaster, just a matter of adding an impeller kit when I get around to it. It's cheap and easy to do.
> 
> It's clogged on me several different times now in slush/wet snow, while in 6 seasons with my toro 826 in the same environment(same driveway) it never happened once. When you pay a $5400 premium for Honda, you expect it to be able to do everything a $1500 machine can do, and do it better. But that is not the case with regards to clogging. Other than that, the machine is a beast. So I have kind of gotten over the clogging issue, and if they dare try to deny any warranty claims(hopefully I have none) because of an impeller kit I installed to fix THEIR design flaw, they'd better be prepared for a big battle! LOL
> 
> Having said that, if I had known before I made the purchase what I know now, I would have bought a Yamaha.


----------



## Mike C.

drmerdp said:


> I suggest removing the chute collar before installing an impeller kit. I got hit with the same soggy nor-easter and had zero problems with my modified chute.


Could you explain what a chute collar is?Or a photo?I've seen exactly one Honda snowblower in-person in my life(Home Depot).


----------



## Mike C.

jrom said:


> This is what's odd to me. I encounter the same type of snow conditions – heavy, wet, sloppy at times and down right half water, half slush at times. I've got 30 hours on my new one and probably between 700-1,000 hours on my '91. Never had a clog in 25 years.
> 
> I wonder why some clog and probably most, don't? Kryptonite paint?


I have a Toro 521 and an Allis Sno-Pro,both with impeller gaps big enough to stick my fingers in ,and yet neither one of them clog with wet snow or slush.Who knows?


----------



## Tomatillo

See the link and the lip that rises at the base of the chute: 


http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1166057-post1.html 


It does that in order to clear the servo housing, which, in retrospect, Honda may wish they had located behind the chute, versus to one side of it. Those motors are used to turn the chute with the joystick. Some folks here maintain that the venturi design of the chute is to give greater velocity to throw the snow farther.


Either way, you'll see the slush that's packed in that area, and which is the source of complaints here. Honda maintains this is happening for a very small percentage of users and that it would very likely have had happened for other brands and previous models if you try to blow slush. That's my take on it.


Conclusion, people on these threads spend several $K on a blower so they don't want it to clog, no matter what, particularly when their less expensive brands never experienced the problem.

There she be, in a nutshell.





Mike C. said:


> Could you explain what a chute collar is?Or a photo?I've seen exactly one Honda snowblower in-person in my life(Home Depot).


----------



## Marlow

Tomatillo said:


> I AM curious, though -- that Toro you mentioned did the job with perfection, and PowerShift sings its praises, yet you mention Yamaha! * Why not another Toro that you KNOW will deal with that slush cr*p?*


Right now I believe the path of least resistance is just to stick with what I have and install the impeller kit. The Honda blows away the toro in every other aspect. I suspect the Yamaha will perform every bit as good as the Honda in all aspects, but Yamaha seems to have focused more on taking measures to prevent clogging with their resin lined impeller housing and chute.


----------



## Tomatillo

Got it. Thanks for the explanation.




Marlow said:


> Right now I believe the path of least resistance is just to stick with what I have and install the impeller kit. The Honda blows away the toro in every other aspect. I suspect the Yamaha will perform every bit as good as the Honda in all aspects, but Yamaha seems to have focused more on taking measures to prevent clogging with their resin lined impeller housing and chute.


----------



## taxihacker

Just used my Honda Hss1332ATD on 4-5 wet inches of wet and Heavy Snow even heavier At end of Driveway as I live on a State Road All I can say went through like Butter no issues of clogging or bogging down!! A pleasure to use this Machine!!


----------



## Tomatillo

Thanks for posting it! Looks like we should have an HSS1332 PERFECT thread, for those keeping track.


Any problem with slow speed, or are you completely satisfied?




taxihacker said:


> Just used my Honda Hss1332ATD on 4-5 wet inches of wet and Heavy Snow even heavier At end of Driveway as I live on a State Road All I can say went through like Butter no issues of clogging or bogging down!! A pleasure to use this Machine!!


----------



## taxihacker

Speed is great all is good with everything this is best Snowblower I've owned


----------



## Tomatillo

Am I glad to hear that! Still haven't had the chance to use mine here in Northern Virginia.


Thanks again for letting us know.




taxihacker said:


> Speed is great all is good with everything this is best Snowblower I've owned


----------



## drmerdp

Hey tomatillo, looks like a clipper system is coming early this week to your area. You might finally get a chance to use the new machine.


----------



## taxihacker

Sweet Machine u will love it!!! My neighbors are jealous!!


----------



## Tomatillo

_Yahoooooo!!!!_ I hope you're right!


I can imagine the talk of my neighbors who have watched me back that thing out of my shed time and again, and start it up. It's almost embarrassing! :icon-embarrassed: "Hey Bob, there goes old Tom mowing the lawn with his snow blower again. I told you he's sliding off his cracker."


Ah, to be among those who understand ....


Thanks for the clipper heads-up!




drmerdp said:


> Hey tomatillo, looks like a clipper system is coming early this week to your area. You might finally get a chance to use the new machine.


----------



## rosco61

I also have a HSS 1332 ATD and we got about 8-10 inches of heavy wet snow last night. 
My EOD is about 5 cars wide and the plows just fill it up with even heavier wet packed snow as you all know. 
My machine had zero issues and I could throw that slushy mix about 30 feet up into the lower branches of the tree in my front yard. 
The EOD was about 10 -12 inches high with that mush and at about 50% forward speed maybe a hair less just went thru like butter. No sign of any clogging just the opposite in fact.


----------



## Tomatillo

Music to my ears! Thanks.




rosco61 said:


> I also have a HSS 1332 ATD and we got about 8-10 inches of heavy wet snow last night.
> My EOD is about 5 cars wide and the plows just fill it up with even heavier wet packed snow as you all know.
> My machine had zero issues and I could throw that slushy mix about 30 feet up into the lower branches of the tree in my front yard.
> The EOD was about 10 -12 inches high with that mush and at about 50% forward speed maybe a hair less just went thru like butter. No sign of any clogging just the opposite in fact.


----------



## Nikos

Finally got to use my new HSS1332ATD a few days ago. I noticed that a certain snow/slush consistency would try to choke up the chute at slow ground speeds but the machine spit out the obstruction after moving the go stick forward.

Machine has no problem with regular snow or a very slush mix. It seems a certain mix of snow/slush is needed to cause a packing effect at a slow feed rate. Either way, I had no problematic clogs and was very happy with the machine's abilities.

As a side note: This is my first hyrdo trans and it's amazing! I have so much control of this beast and can clear snow a couple of inches away from the cars with complete confidence.


----------

